# Eye Color



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2006)

Since we are categorizing the membership with personality, height, and political standing.. I think we now need to cover eye color.

Hazel


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 18, 2006)

terribly exciting blue


----------



## Jane (Feb 18, 2006)

Hazel....blue green or gray depending on my mood, what color I'm wearing, my mood, whether I have on make up or not (once every 15 years I do) and my mood.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 18, 2006)

Blue sometimes green.........depends on what I am wearing at the time! LOL! Hugs, Kara
"Eyes are the mirror of the soul."


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

Brown, unless I'm a quart low. Then I'm blue.


----------



## saucywench (Feb 18, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Since we are categorizing the membership with personality, height, and political standing.. I think we now need to cover eye color.
> 
> Hazel


 
In case my profile pic leaves any doubt...


----------



## Echoes (Feb 18, 2006)

Mine are green.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 18, 2006)

Dark Brown.


----------



## Jes (Feb 18, 2006)

grey/blue, blue/grey. With the blond hair and pale skin, I am true to my polish heritage. i'm like a little round kielbasa and you wish to eat me!


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Feb 18, 2006)

Olive greenish.


----------



## RedHead (Feb 18, 2006)

Green
Redhair, green eyes...anyone care to take a crack at my heritage?


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Feb 18, 2006)

Be ye of Irish descent lassy?


----------



## rainyday (Feb 18, 2006)

But blue in morning light and when I cry.


----------



## Michelle (Feb 18, 2006)

Rainy, my eyes are grayish blue too but turn the most beautiful color of aquamarine when I cry. Trouble is, the rest of the eye is red when I cry so it doesn't look so hot.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 18, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Rainy, my eyes are grayish blue too but turn the most beautiful color of aquamarine when I cry. Trouble is, the rest of the eye is red when I cry so it doesn't look so hot.



LOL I know just what you mean. I wonder what it is that makes eyes change color like that. Maybe the tears reflect light back differently? Always wanted blue eyes, btw.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 18, 2006)

Mine are blue, with white sparkes around the perimeter of the iris. 

View attachment wayne_eye.JPG


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 18, 2006)

Mine have been described as "deep dark chocolate brown" (lol). Wayne says they're the first thing he noticed about me.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 18, 2006)

Green. But a spooky green of course.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 18, 2006)

That's a very pretty eyeball you have there rainyday. 

I've got good ol' Brown eye circles myself. I like my good ol' Brown eye circles. They're nice, methinks.

I've always wanted to have green eyes. I'd never consider contacts (I wear glasses), but if I would use contacts, I'd go for green.


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 18, 2006)

which is not all that unusual for me, lol! The irises themselves are a gray/green, with a thin line circling the iris that is a cold stone blue. My mom's eyes are a dark sapphire, my dad's, and his dad's, were a beautiful Mediterranean blue, and one grandmother had brown eyes. I guess mine are an amalgam of all these; my two brothers inherited my mother's sapphire eyes.....


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Here's a recent pic (took out my color so the eyes are more clear)... they're green. 

But it's funny, sort of like Carol mentioned, my iris is bluish around the outside, gets lighter, then right around the pupil there is a thin band of yellow. They never come out looking blue, it's always a greenish color, but depending on makeup/clothes, etc. they are deeper in color. 

I used to wear contacts, and I chose green to make them UBER green... it was GREAT!!! I miss those, but not willing to go back to the contacts full time. 

 

View attachment eyes_bw.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 18, 2006)

That's a nice green there. Green!!

Have you ever seen white contacts?
Oh man, those are something else.
Or sky blue...


----------



## ripley (Feb 18, 2006)

Blue.








minimum extender


----------



## Jes (Feb 18, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Rainy, my eyes are grayish blue too but turn the most beautiful color of aquamarine when I cry. Trouble is, the rest of the eye is red when I cry so it doesn't look so hot.


wait, i've always noticed that my eyes do that too when I cry (and here's the thing, I never notice anyone's eye color. i'm just not into it). Odd. I'm gtuessing it's the contrast with the red.


----------



## RedHead (Feb 18, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Be ye of Irish descent lassy?



Yup, along with a multitude of other stuff...but predominantely Irish/Welsh


----------



## the_princess (Feb 18, 2006)

blue w/green specks


----------



## EvilBob (Feb 18, 2006)

Green... mostly... I think


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 18, 2006)

My eyes are blue.


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 18, 2006)

Brown secret character extender


----------



## Ash (Feb 18, 2006)

As you can see, they're a blue-gray sort of. Actually, if you look really closely at the one on the right (which would be my left eye), you can see that it has a swipe of gray on the left side of the pupil, but the rest looks pretty blue. Odd. 

My grandmother had blue eyes with a perfect brown line running from top to bottom in the center. She used to say that it was a meter that measured how full of crap she was.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 18, 2006)

Mostly green here.


----------



## jamie (Feb 19, 2006)

Brown, just plain old brown. They are not dark enough to be seductive or light enough to be interesting, they are just kind of ya know...brown.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 19, 2006)

Grey. And Blue. And Green. Plus a bit of hazel. Actually, my eyes have a tendency to change color, so all the above are true. I've been told that lately they been blue more than anything else. Here's a foto: I think the one on the right looks more blue than the left at the time I took this. 

Haha, sorry for such a long answer to such an easy question.  




Jay West Coast 

View attachment jayeyes.jpg


----------



## Zoom (Feb 19, 2006)

Eye color in meye coloring booke.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2006)

I think its really cool that we have the capablility to post pictures to show the eye color.. unfortunately I have a bad monitor and can hardly tell what some of these colors are... Saucy looks like she has dark chocolate brown eyes.

And if I compile a list.. Like I have been doing.. I'm putting you down with the first color mentioned. That or rainbow.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 19, 2006)

Can we do pinky finger length next, Fuzzy? 

Belly button diameter.

Ear lobe width.

This thing has legs!

(Actually, this has been fun. Love the wrap ups, too. And for once it's nice to be asked about something other than weight.)


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2006)

*laugh*

Actually, I was going to ask about breast size next.. hoping for more pictures!!!!


----------



## djewell (Feb 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Here's a recent pic (took out my color so the eyes are more clear)... they're green.
> 
> But it's funny, sort of like Carol mentioned, my iris is bluish around the outside, gets lighter, then right around the pupil there is a thin band of yellow. They never come out looking blue, it's always a greenish color, but depending on makeup/clothes, etc. they are deeper in color.
> 
> I used to wear contacts, and I chose green to make them UBER green... it was GREAT!!! I miss those, but not willing to go back to the contacts full time.



I did the same thing to my avatar, but you can't tell because my eyes are so gray!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 19, 2006)

my eyes are black..about the only exotic thing about me


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 19, 2006)

Blue-green...


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 19, 2006)

I say grey, my friend says blue, definately blue. I will compromise and go with greyish blue or blueish grey. 

Tracy


----------



## NotAnExpert (Feb 19, 2006)

Bah! Hazel! That's not a real color! I mean, hazel- what? I don't think I've ever seen a hazelnut that color, and witch hazel has no color. Just because someone has a mix of brown and blue, they have to have a special-- oo.

Rats, I'm hazel too.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 19, 2006)

I have hazel eyes.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 19, 2006)

*Well... According to my monitor, this corresponds to an approximation of my eye color.*


----------



## Emma (Feb 19, 2006)

Mine change colour from green to amber to brown to hazel. 

I'd post a pic but i can't for some reason 

ok i can post a pic now


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 19, 2006)

Green Eyes here!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 19, 2006)

Yup Blue


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 19, 2006)

All you green eyed people here is an interesting tid bit for you. 

I studied Iridology for a short while (it's the study of finding weaknesses in your body in the Iris of your eyes). OK anyway One thing I learned: 

There is no such thing as a true GREEN eye. 

Why you ask? Well - all green eyes are really blue eyes with yellow in them - and they *read* Green when you look at them. If you look really closely at your eyes with a magnifying mirror you will see they are actually blue/yellow - and from far away they look green! 

I'm full of little tid bits like this! LOLOL:doh:


----------



## RedHead (Feb 19, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> All you green eyed people here is an interesting tid bit for you.
> 
> I studied Iridology for a short while (it's the study of finding weaknesses in your body in the Iris of your eyes). OK anyway One thing I learned:
> 
> ...



Okay as weird as that sounds...I've actually had a few people tell me I have blue eyes!! I'm like, NO Green, so that explains it.

As another weird thing, my dad has one blue and the other is yellow/amber (not brown, not hazel, not green) It's very cool.


----------



## Red (Feb 19, 2006)

Green eyes...

A million and one freckles...

Blond eyelashes...

Burns in even a glimmer of sunlight...

Temper...

Loves food...

Loves comfort...

Loyal to the bone...

Small boobs and waist, huge arse!...

Typical pear shaped Taurean Irish chick!


----------



## wrathofpengy (Feb 19, 2006)

Mine differ between light and dark honey.


----------



## Amor (Feb 19, 2006)

Mine are just kinda a dark/blah brown..
always wanted to have bright green eyes, though...
I've checked out colored contacts before, but I can never get the shade I want since my eyes are so dark to begin with...


----------



## leighcy (Feb 19, 2006)

Mine are brown, but they appear to be topaz in the light, and they have green flecks.


----------



## Ivy (Feb 19, 2006)

brown.
like poop, only darker.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 19, 2006)

Mostly grayish green, but they get very green when I'm upset [mad, jealous, or otherwise emotional]. 

View attachment eye.jpg


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 19, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Belly button diameter.



You know someone, somewhere, would be getting off to these measurements. LOL


----------



## Angel (Feb 19, 2006)

Blue. 

I've always adored brown eyes, though.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 19, 2006)

Mine are primarily brown, but with flecks of green and a touch of gold. They can give off quite a sparkle.


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 19, 2006)

Blue with a hint of gray running through them.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think I may have a pic of eyes. Lets have a look. They are hazel by the way.


----------



## Anna (Feb 20, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Since we are categorizing the membership with personality, height, and political standing.. I think we now need to cover eye color.
> 
> Hazel




Well for me mine are BIG and BROWN.:shocked: Not much else to say about them...lol  
Hugs 

Anna 

View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## Michelle (Feb 20, 2006)

Beautiful photo of you, Anna.


----------



## Anna (Feb 20, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Beautiful photo of you, Anna.



Thank you Michelle


That is so sweet of you to say... :kiss2: 


Hugs
Anna


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 20, 2006)

Blue...who would've guessed?!?!


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 20, 2006)

dark brown here.


----------



## mybluice (Feb 20, 2006)

I'll go with blue....... 

View attachment V-day.jpg


----------



## Mini (Feb 20, 2006)

Mine are greyee-bluish. Yes, that is the technical term.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 20, 2006)

Green with flecks of gold around the irises 

View attachment DSC00427.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Blue:*(10) EvilPrincess, Theatrmuse, Wayne, Ripley, the_princess, swamptoad, Ericthonius, Angel, BlueEyedBanshee, mybluice
*Green:*(9) echoes, RedHead, JackSkellington, AnnMarie, EvilBob, ThatFatGirl, EtobicokeFA, Red, jerseyBigBoy
*Grey Blue:*(8) Jes, rainyday, Ashley, JayWestCoast, djewell, Tracyarts, Australian Lord, Mini
*Hazel:*(7) Fuzzy, Jane, NotAnExpert, Ryan, CurvyEm, leighcy, bigsexy920
*Brown:*(6) fatlane, Chimpi, Totmacher, jamie, BBWBetty, Anna
*Dark Brown:*(6) Saucywench, Jon Blaze, Sandie, Amor, Ivy, sicninja911
*Grey Green:*(2) Carol w., SweetTooth
*Olive:*(1) Thrifty McGriff
*Black:*(1) MisticalMisty
*Blue Green:*(1) Sandie S-R
*Amber:*(1) wrathofpengy


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Feb 22, 2006)

I am.......... plain brown 

View attachment nicseye.JPG


----------



## mango (Feb 22, 2006)

*Generic Brown.

 * 

View attachment BajaTrip_BrowCrop.jpg


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Feb 22, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Green. But a spooky green of course.



Mine are brown.

OMG I LOVE that film (Nightmare Before Christmas) :wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten: !! Its like my all time favourite number one  .

Matthew.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Mar 14, 2006)

Brown on the outside of the iris and green on the inside.....tend to change colour with what I wear...


----------



## Tina (Mar 14, 2006)

Black.


----------



## herin (Mar 14, 2006)

Mine are brown


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 14, 2006)

Tina said:


> Black.



Gorgeous. Simply gorgeous.

Mine are a greeny/hazely/ turquoisey/ blue, depending on my mood, what I'm wearing, and ambient light. And they have a dark ring around the iris which is kinda cool.


----------



## Tina (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks, honey, you're so sweet.


----------



## Ericthonius (Mar 15, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Mine are a greeny/hazely/ turquoisey/ blue, depending on my mood, what I'm wearing, and ambient light. And they have a dark ring around the iris which is kinda cool.



I think that's called,"_*The Color of the Sea At Storm*_".


(And I agree with Miss Vickie, too. That's a smashing picture of Tina.)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 15, 2006)

Dark Brown


----------



## Donna (Mar 15, 2006)

Another hazel here....


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 15, 2006)

Blue! There are only two blue-eyed girls in my family: Me and my niece!


----------



## Tina (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks, Eric.


----------



## americandookie (Mar 15, 2006)

My eyes are blue most of the time... they do change color though.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 15, 2006)

Y'all are so pretty. I love eyes, and the myriad of colors they come in. So pretty.


----------



## Tina (Mar 15, 2006)

I agree, Vickie. Now how's about more pics of you? :wubu:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 15, 2006)

Me? Now why would you want pictures of haggard, dried up, wizened, crone-like me? 

Seriously I'll talk to Burtimus or the girls about it. It's probably about time, I suppose.


----------



## Tina (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, stop!! And yes, it *is* time.


----------



## abluesman (Mar 15, 2006)

Mine are a very light blue. Actually, the weaker my eyes get the paler they are. They're almost grey now.


----------



## Tina (Mar 15, 2006)

That's kinda bizarre, bluesman. I hope you use UV protection on your glasses -- wouldn't want to see you get cataracts.


----------



## Belly Lover (Mar 15, 2006)

Mine are a bit hard to describe I think their a light almost blue greenish or they even look almost gray sometimes . Weird I know.


----------



## olivefun (Mar 15, 2006)

Thought I was so clever lopping off the bags under my eyes, but uh, they're still there..

Think I might have to rethink the coffee...


----------

